# Largest telecomunication Company in the world



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

I want to see what this forum thinks who it is!


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

Rede Globo (Portuguese: Globe Network) is Brazil's biggest television network and the number one producer and provider of Portuguese language television programming in the world. It is also the third biggest TV channel in the world, watched by 80 million people daily.


Rede Globo is a part of Organizações Globo, a communication conglomerate, the 5th biggest in the world. The TV network/channel is the centerpiece of enterprise built over the past few decades through the great financial success of Rede Globo.

Globo's website: www.redeglobo.com.br 


Source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globo_TV


----------



## EuroShifta (Aug 1, 2005)

DoComo LOL


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

huahuahua_321 said:


> Rede Globo (Portuguese: Globe Network) is Brazil's biggest television network and the number one producer and provider of Portuguese language television programming in the world. It is also the third biggest TV channel in the world, watched by 80 million people daily
> 
> Rede Globo is a part of Organizações Globo, a communication conglomerate, the 5th biggest in the world. The TV network/channel is the centerpiece of enterprise built over the past few decades through the great financial success of Rede Globo.
> 
> ...





Rede Globo is in fact one of the biggest media companies in the world!

But telecommunications has to due with telephone, wirelless, internet services.

Largest media conglomerates in the world!

1-AOL Time warner (USA)
2-Grupo televisa (Mexico)

Sources Us news and world report.

_This are the biggest in world penetration by number of viewers and also by numbers in revenue and market value.


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

DOCOMO is part of NTT communications in Japan and is not the biggest telecommunication company in the world.

(Source Forbes.com)

Largest telecommunication company in the world

Revenues and market value: Verizon Communications # USA
Network, land lines, Infrastructure: Verizon Communications# USA
Largest Private Wireless company by users: Vodafone# UK
Largest Wireless company by users # China telecom# China
Largest Wireless intra community: Cingularwireless# USA

By the end of 2006
The Largest Telecomunications conglomerate in the world
Merger of (At&T SBC) And Bellsouth communications

AT&T # USA


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

I think it would be much better classify in categories. Like theses:

-Television
-Radio
-Internet
-Cellphone
-Phone
-Newspaper
-Magazine
-Movies


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

boricuba said:


> Largest media conglomerates in the world!
> 
> 1-AOL Time warner (USA)
> 2-Grupo televisa (Mexico)
> ...


This is certainly wrong.

The biggest are

1.AOL Time Warner (american)
2. Vivendi Universal (french)
3. Bertelsman (german) some of you might know the music label BMG which is part of the Bertelsman group.

Considering the largest telecommunications companies I guess it is an american company since they have dominance over their own market whereas in Europe its all split up between many companies.
Docomo (Japan) could be mentioned and the Deutsche Telekom (T-mobile)is the biggest in Germany and Europe.


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Media company encompasses:

TV, Satellite, Infrastructure provider, Music labels, Magazines, Periodicals, Networks, Television production..

When it comes to Television Production Grupo televisa from Mexico is the worlds formost exporter of Soap operas , Novelas all over the world specially all the Spanish Speaking world that is second to the English world.

Vivendi stock has plummeted i dont know how many times their main business is managing Energy resources and water resources and they are a disaster. In Puerto rico they manage terribly with campaine de eux ( Compania de Agua)
They are trying to rebuild by entering the entertaiment market in the U.S buying Universal Music which has been loosing money since 2002 (source wallstreet journal) The television arm of Universal was bought by GE which is NBC Universal. When it comes to single television networks by penetration the amount of viewers and revenue NBC is the lasrgest television network but is not going to be forever CBS with aquisitions in cable channels and their growth in local tv markets in the U.S could become a big power.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Result of this forum's name "mobillity". I think this thread needs :lock: 
This forum is for transportation issues


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

> When it comes to Television Production Grupo televisa from Mexico is the worlds formost exporter of Soap operas , Novelas all over the world specially all the Spanish Speaking world that is second to the English world.



Here in Brazil, Mexican Soap operas are not very famous (famous just for bad translations- while the actors stop talking, there is still sound of them). The famous here is Globo that gets +-60 points during Soap operas while SBT, that imports Mexico's Soap operas gets just about 5.



> Result of this forum's name "mobillity". I think this thread needs Lock
> This forum is for transportation issues



I don't think so, or it would be closed right now!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't exactly now if Televisa is one of the largest of the world, but is certainly the most important in latinamerica. Maybe in Brazil it doesn't have a great audience,but in the rest of latin america is the most important one and according to some publicity of the company is the largest in the spanish speaking world including the Spanish ones.

And about Soap Operas, I have never heard of a Brazilian one.


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

^^

Retired and translated from http://www.correiodabahia.com.br/2004/08/05/noticia.asp?link=not000096372.xml by google:


Recently, "Terra Nostra" (Our Land) exceeded "Escrava Isaura" (Isaura Slave) more in ranking of sold Brazilian soap operas for foreign countries: 120 countries. It seems a lot, but still it is far from reaching "Maria do Bairro" (Maria of the Quarter), that has already arrived in 180 countries. In the truth, the Globo exports for less countries than Televisa, because it's price of sold, as well as the cost of the production, is well higher. While a soap opera chapter of the Globo consumes about R$100 thousand, one of Televisa cost more than R$60 thousand and is sold here by about R$5 thousand. 


Obs: 1dollar= 2,249 (today-06/19)


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

huahuahua_321 said:


> ^^
> 
> Retired and translated from http://www.correiodabahia.com.br/2004/08/05/noticia.asp?link=not000096372.xml by google:
> 
> ...



It is so popular that i havent heard from it!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

ont said:


> Result of this forum's name "mobillity". I think this thread needs :lock:
> This forum is for transportation issues


Telecomunication is infrastructure.


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

I am sorry the forum is about infrastructures!


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

^^
LoL




> It is so popular that i havent heard from it!


It was also translated to chinese!!! Seriously now, in which country do you live???


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

DoCoMo
Vodafone
T-Mobile


----------



## David Valdez (Jan 18, 2005)

I think Deutsche Telekom (T-Com, T-Mobile, T-Systems, etc) is one of the biggest...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*TELEFÓNICA*

L'espagne​


----------

